
The end of open: BBC blocks its podcasts on Google [UPDATED] - ZeljkoS
https://podnews.net/article/bbc-blocks-google
======
mindcrime
It's almost like people (ie, the BBC) don't understand that in an OPEN
ecosystem you don't always get exactly what you want. And they fail to
recognize the inherent virtue of being open for its own sake.

It seems that some people want to _claim_ to be part of the Open Web ecosystem
and claim to promote open standards, open culture, etc. but without the
actual, ya know, "open" part.

